# Kiln services in central Pennsylvania



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of any companies that offer kiln services in central Pennsylvania? I have ~ 150bf of 8/4 black walnut that I need to get kiln dried.

Thanks


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

What is your Zip Code? I know of a few.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

clayton braucht (spelling??) just outside of Millheim on 45. 814 574 5666


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry I guess I should have included that

17777


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

John
Is there a company name or phone number for the Clayton?


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Brauchts dry kiln. number is posted with my comment… 814 574 5666


----------

